# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger door vingeren

## Bill01

hallo medicity,

mijn vriendin heeft me 2 weken geleden voor het eerst met de hand bevredigd en dit had ik dan opgevangen met een zakdoek, zij is haar handen gaan wassen maar we zijn daarna terug een beetje verder gaan doen en heb ik haar gevingerd maar ik had mijn handen niet gewassen.
zij heeft al wat last van een onregelmatige menstruatie en maakt zich nu een beetje zorgen omdat ze denkt dat er toch iets is gebeurt omdat ik met m'n zakdoek mijn sperma had opgevangen en die had vastgehad met m'n hand.
haar menstruatie zou normaal deze week of de volgende week beginnen.
kunnen jullie een beetje geruststelling brengen?

groetjes,

Bill en Cathie

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Bill en Cathie,

De kans is heel klein dat je vriendin zwanger is, als jij je sperma opgevangen hebt in een zakdoek, zal er ook vrijwel niets op je hand gezeten hebben. Ook is het zwanger worden via vingeren bijna niet mogelijk.

Je geeft zelf al aan dat je vriendin een onregelmatige menstruatie heeft, dit kan de reden zijn waarom je vriendin nog niet ongesteld is, ook het vele zorgen maken en stress kan hierbij meehelpen.

Wat ik dus zou adviseren is gewoon wachten totdat ze menstruatie begint, sommige vrouwen slaan ook wel eens een maand over, vooral bij een onregelmatige menstruatie. Mocht je het nou absoluut niet vertrouwen, kun je natuurlijk altijd een test doen, al lijkt mij dat in dit geval niet echt nodig.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

